

Eelmail – email server on Node.js - goblin89
https://github.com/substack/eelmail

======
general_failure
This is awesome. Substack, please take this to completion. I know many people
who will pay for a 'sane' email server (outbound and inbound) like this one. I
have been playing with haraka but the lack of documentation is really off
putting. And the lack of IMAP support as well.

